# DC training



## dsc123 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been reading up on DC training, im after some feedback from those who have used this style of training, the layout that you used, and any info to help educate me on the routine..
Anybody used it In a 4 day split? I like to hit the gym 4 times a week!


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 26, 2012)

There is no variation of DC...Monday, Wednesday, Friday, that's it.  If you feel that's not enough, then you are not pushing yourself hard enough on your A and B's.  

The carb cut off was a little hard for me because we eat as a Family at 6:30-7:00.  DC is an amazing program, research it, learn it, and beat the book!  I saw amazing gains in both strength and lagging parts.  The worst part about it is the damn extreme stretching, you'll fucking hate life during tose times ha ha.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll comment later, OP please list your stats, height, weight, years training, styles of training used, goals etc.


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I'll comment later, OP please list your stats, height, weight, years training, styles of training used, goals etc.



OP...whatever this man says write it down!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 26, 2012)

Subbed^.  I trained w/ the DC method. I'm more of a volume person, so I'm interested in this and the opinions!


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 26, 2012)

Age:21
Height:5:10
Weight:180lbs
Goals:increase in strength and mass just finished cutting
Years training:5
Previous routines: 5x5 full body split, HIT Dorian Yates, destroy and flood, various 4 day splits involving just compound exercises with reps and sets mixed up over a period of time.


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ezskanken- yeah you no, I'm glad his going to chime in he knows his shiiiit!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll be home later today, on my phone right now and not my computer but when I am I'll hit you up with my thoughts ok?


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 26, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> Ezskanken- yeah you no, I'm glad his going to chime in he knows his shiiiit!



If I can suggest something, start by picking 3 exercises for each muscle group so Anabolic5150 isn't doing everything for you.  If you can, type out a sample A and B with all 3 exercises and Anabolic will tell you find different ones or your good.  Remember that back will be separated into 2 categories which is thickness and width, so you'll need 3 each for those as well for your rotation.  No BB bench in DC.  Look up Shelby Starnes shoulder stretch on youtube, much nicer then the other shoulder stretch IMO.  Search for Dante's daily shoulder program, all you'll need is a beach towel for this.  Get yourself a little stop watch for accurate timing on calves, helped me out a lot.  Realize how much you need to eat, get your macros straight while you have the time.  Don't even think about tweaking anything, once you do, your not doing DC anymore...


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great info, thanks I'm also on my iPhone so once I'm back on my laptop I'll type out a proposed routine..


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 26, 2012)

OP, post up a proposed routine and let me see how well you understand DC. You can also research it at  IntenseMuscle.com - Powered by vBulletin

Read the sticky in the Pound Puppy sub-section of the Dogg Pound by Elroy, it is the basics condensed into one section. Ask questions but I will say this, if you think you need to tweak the program you are not doing DC and I will not help you.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 27, 2012)

I advise being careful with the frequency on this program.  I have done HIT oriented programs in the past, and I found that I was often only able to train twice a week and not feel like garbage.  My sleep patterns were also poor at the time, so that may have also been a contributing factor.  Nonetheless, even keeping the sleep variable the same, I do better with higher volume routines where failure is mostly avoided.

I am not trying to dissuade you from trying such a program.  There are some very advanced examples of people who espouse this form of training.  Additionally, I only lightly experimented with different frequencies and volumes, so perhaps you will have better luck with different parameters.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 27, 2012)

When I was doing DC. I found when your body adapts, it's good to keep a positive nitrate balance through the training. I normally would really concentrate on BCAA's to get me through so the body doesn't break down during or after training. Of course you really need a lot of macro nutrients in between sessions IMO..


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 27, 2012)

Diet is the key with DC, if diet is not excellent you will suffer.


----------



## brundel (Aug 27, 2012)

If your not capable or willing to push yourself beyond your current comfort zone this isnt for you.
If you think its not enough your not doing it right. WHen I was training DC last year I went through 3 training partners. All HEAVILY geared up...
in the 250-290lb range. All three fell off because they couldnt hack it.
Its a tough program.
If, however, you can endure the punishment and you TAKE THE REST DAYS AS PRESCRIBED, and eat like prescribed youll reap benefits like you cant even imagine.

At first you think its not enough. fight the instinct to do more. Do exactly as prescribed.
After 2 weeks youll see. Its too much if anything.

Keep the log book. This is the whole point. Progression. Every time you train you move forward and the book shows you your progression which is awesome. Instead of being stagnant like so many people in the gym your always making progress.

DC is not for everyone.
Its hard.
But the harder it is the harder you become. Best program I have ever used hands down.


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Have been doing some reading and am i right in saying DC training should be as follows

- 2-5 warm up sets for each exercise
- 1 working set which is controlled but explosive positive and a true 6-8 second negative phases. Most exercises are done by using a MAIN REST PAUSE SET for e.g 200lbs for 8reps..10 deep breaths 200lbs 4-6reps..200lbs 1-2reps total failure on each set, set should be finished on the negative.
- some exercises don't use the main rest pause set e.g deadlifts
- extreme stretching after EVERY EXERCISE
- static hold straight after working set (hold for 20 seconds 4 inchs in motion)

workout plan
A, B, A
B, A, B

Week 1
Monday (A)

Chest 10-15 RP Smith incline bench
Shoulder 10-15 RP military press
Triceps 15-20 RP close grip bench
Back width 15-20 RP close grip lat pulldown
Back thickness 8-20 SS Deadlift

Wednesday (B)
Biceps 10-15 RP ez bar curls
Forearms 15 RP pinwheel curls
calves seated calf raises (2 second positive 15 second negative 12 reps)
Hamstrings 15-20 SS stiff legged deads
quads 20 SS squats

Friday (A)
Chest 10-15 RP chest press machine
Shoulder 10-15 RP DB shoulder press
Triceps 15-20 RP skullcrushers
Back width 15-20 RP wide grip pullups
Back thickness 8-20 SS bentover rows

week 2
monday (B)

Biceps 10-15 RP preacher curls
Forearms 15 RP reverse cable curls
calves standing calf raises (2 second positive 15 second negative 12 reps)
Hamstrings 15-20 SS leg curls
quads 20 SS leg press

wednesday (A)
Chest 10-15 RP DB flat
Shoulder 10-15 RP shoulder press machine
Triceps 15-20 RP reverse grip bench
Back width 15-20 RP chin ups
Back thickness 8-20 SS t-bar row

Friday (B)
Biceps 10-15 RP incline DB curl
Forearms 15 RP static hold
calves with leg press (2 second positive 15 second negative 12 reps)
Hamstrings 15-20 SS sumo leg press (heels only)
quads 20 SS leg ext

Then Repeat, any exercises i don't improve on each weak change!

Stretching



CHEST: Flat bench 90lb dumbbells chest high--lungs full of air-- I drop down into the deepest flye I can for the first 10 seconds or so with my lungs full of air and chest out---then staying there I arch my back slightly and try to press my sternum upward --this is absolutely excruciating--the rest of the 60 seconds I try to concentrate on dropping my elbows even farther down (I try to but I don't think they are going any lower--LOL)---the last 15 seconds I'm pretty much shaking like a leaf, I have tears in my eyes and I think about dropping bodybuilding and becoming a tap dancer on Broadway (ok that parts not true)--My opinion is people should use dumbbells that are a little over half of what your heaviest set of 6-8 reps would be.

TRICEPS: Seated on a flat bench-my back up against the barbell---75lb dumbell in my hand behind my head(like in an overhead dumbell extension)--sink dumbell down into position for the first 10 seconds and then an agonizing 50 seconds slightly leaning back and pushing the dumbell down with the back of my head I like one arm at a time in the bottom position of a dumbell triceps extension----going to the extreme stretch and then slightly pushing on the dumbell with the back of my head.

SHOULDERS: This one is tough to describe--put a barbell in the squat rack shoulder height--face away from it and reach back and grab it palms up (hands on bottom of bar)---walk yourself outward until you are on your heels and the stretch gets painful--then roll your shoulders downward and hold for 60 seconds.

BICEPS: Olympic bar in a power rack or squat rack about neck high---face away from it and reach back and put both hands over the bar gripping it----now either sink down with one leg forward/one leg back or better yet squat down and try (I say try because its absolutely excruciating) to kneel. Go down to the stretch that is almost unbearable and then hold that for 45 to 60 seconds. Your own bodyweight is the load. What I do is put the bar at a place on the squat rack in which I can kneel at a severe stretch and then try to sink my ass down to touch my feet. If its too easy I put the bar up to the next rung.

BACK: Honestly for about 3 years my training partner and I would hang a 100lb dumbell from our waist and hung on the widest chin-up bar (with wrist straps) to see who could get closest to 3 minutes--I never made it--I think 2 minutes 27 seconds was my record--but my back width is by far my best body part--I pull on a doorknob or stationary equipment with a rounded back now and its way too hard too explain here--just try it and get your feel for it.

HAMSTRINGS: Either leg up on a high barbell holding my toe and trying to force my leg straight with my free hand for an excruciating painful 60 seconds 

A couple of questions i have on the extreme stretching

- for back do you hang with straight arms, or a slight bend?
- i haven't got a stretch for QUADS


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 27, 2012)

Again, I'll respond when on my laptop. Something's you've posted are outdated and I'll address them so you have correct information.


----------



## TerpVTX (Aug 27, 2012)

subbed for this.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 27, 2012)

*I'm in bold*



dsc123 said:


> Have been doing some reading and am i right in saying DC training should be as follows
> 
> - 2-5 warm up sets for each exercise
> - 1 working set which is controlled but explosive positive and a true 6-8 second negative phases *The negative is not counted in seconds but should be controlled and deliberate* . Most exercises are done by using a MAIN REST PAUSE SET for e.g 200lbs for 8reps..10 deep breaths 200lbs 4-6reps..200lbs 1-2reps total failure on each set, set should be finished on the negative.
> ...




I'll check back later, busy with my daughter.


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Great thanks for the input! will make those changes. And will take the static holds out until I feel they are necessary.
As far as my diet goes, is a carb cut of at 6 a must? I don't workout until 7  pm so my prework out meal is around 5:30-6 and my postwork out meal is around 9 pm which both include carbs?


----------



## brundel (Aug 27, 2012)

Im not sure what your gonna do there.
Keep in mind your body doesnt know what time it is really. It knows how long your awake. So if a guy goes to sleep at 10pm and another guy goes to sleep at 2am the 2am guy can eat carbs later than the 10pm guy.
I would still eat carbs around your training.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 27, 2012)

Brundel is correct, depending on what time you go to bed is the deciding factor. I used to train at 6pm, have a carb meal at 8 after a PWO shake following training and go to bed at 12-12:30. Now I train at 2-3pm and cut off carbs at 6 because I'm in bed by 10 or so.


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 28, 2012)

Okay well i normally eat around 9-9:30pm and sleep at 11-12pm last meal of the day is 250g sweet potato can of Tuna and broccoli.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe cut that last carb meal back a bit.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 28, 2012)

I got to say, I did the DC for a while and couldn't get my body to recover.(probably diet)-- But after reading more on it lately, and knowing David Henry (Lana's Egg White Athlete)--shameless plug--go team Lana! LOL.. I might re visit this and give it another shot!  I am a bit stale coming off PCT. Good thread! 

Bump


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 28, 2012)

Anabolic always reminded me to know where I'll be when it was time to eat, if I knew I wasn't going to be around good food, "pack it" as he would say.  "Never miss a meal," was another one which makes complete sense when your going to failure your whole time in the gym ha ha.  I was eating at 6am, 9am, 12pm, 3pm, 6-7pm, and a shake before bed.  Above meals did not include pre or post workout shake.  Put on weight like a mutha, and got strong as hell for me.  I'm slowly getting back into the gym, and when I know I'm ready to go 1000%, DC it will be for me.  Love it, and have a unbeatable resource, friend, and teacher to guide me through it.


----------



## brundel (Aug 28, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I got to say, I did the DC for a while and couldn't get my body to recover.(probably diet)-- But after reading more on it lately, and knowing David Henry (Lana's Egg White Athlete)--shameless plug--go team Lana! LOL.. I might re visit this and give it another shot!  I am a bit stale coming off PCT. Good thread!
> 
> Bump



If your not 100% on your diet, your sleep, your gear, supps etc.....You start to fade very fast.
Its super hard on the body and central nervous system, however, if you get all your ducks in a row its an extremely fruitful program.
I was able to get my strength levels up to just disgusting heights. Shit I was leery of even putting on the bar I was just cranking out sets with.
sets of 15 with 315 on military press for example. At 225lbs. 
You gotta be strict though with everything in your life or itll make you sick.

Packing your meals and supps becomes a necessity unless your independently wealthy.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll break DC down in a nutshell, it is diet that is spot on, training that is although brief so much more intense then anything you have ever done, cardio to keep fat at bay and getting your rest. 

Notice that diet is number one on that list? It is the single most important aspect in my opinion. So many guys train hard, take cycles that are on point, get their rest yet want to keep their abs year round so they restrict calories to keep that "beach body" and then say DC sucks and they didn't grow on it.

No, you didn't eat enough calories to support growth.


----------



## jshel12 (Aug 28, 2012)

On intensemuscle.com it also mentions this way of doing DC.  I'm not an advanced bodybuiler,  but I have a job where I'm on call for morning, day or night shifts 6 days a week.  So time in gym can be limited in order to get enough rest.  Seeing how this way I could go an extra day a week but shorten the workouts a little it would help me out alot.  Do you think this could be done by a person that is willing to work hard but still not an elite bodybuilder.



For advanced bodybuilders (and with that I'm talking very elite bodybuilders and extremely strong people) I sometimes go with the following 

monday=chest shoulders triceps
tuesday=biceps forearms backwidth backthickness
thursday=calves hams quads
friday-repeat of mondays bodyparts
monday-repeate of tuesdays bodyparts
tuesday-repeat of thursdays bodyparts

This way bodyparts are hit twice every 9 days or so and I can work on advanced bodybuilders lagging bodyparts somewhat better with this split.


----------



## brundel (Aug 28, 2012)

jshel12 said:


> On intensemuscle.com it also mentions this way of doing DC.  I'm not an advanced bodybuiler,  but I have a job where I'm on call for morning, day or night shifts 6 days a week.  So time in gym can be limited in order to get enough rest.  Seeing how this way I could go an extra day a week but shorten the workouts a little it would help me out alot.  Do you think this could be done by a person that is willing to work hard but still not an elite bodybuilder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It really does matter how advanced you are.
If you train legs hard and cant walk for a week your not gonna make it. It hinges on your bodies ability to recover. If your an advanced or elite athlete your body is conditioned to work hard and recover or even get by on what would be unhealthy for a normal person.
A good gauge is to try it for a month.
If after that month your aggressive in your training still and you feel good. Mood is ok, hunger is up, you still WANT to train. Your either going to do well on the program or are not really giving it 110%.


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 28, 2012)

Anabolic5150- any chance you could let me in on your quad stretch? Also how much cardio each week would you say is needed, I know it's hard to say because everybody is different, but just to get me started, say 2 30 min jogs on non training days?
I will be giving it a couple of weeks before I start just to get everything into place, practicing the extreme stretches and just getting my mind set.
I shall post my diet up when I'm next on laptop just to make sure that it's all in check.


----------



## brundel (Aug 28, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I'll break DC down in a nutshell, it is diet that is spot on, training that is although brief so much more intense then anything you have ever done, cardio to keep fat at bay and getting your rest.
> 
> Notice that diet is number one on that list? It is the single most important aspect in my opinion. So many guys train hard, take cycles that are on point, get their rest yet want to keep their abs year round so they restrict calories to keep that "beach body" and then say DC sucks and they didn't grow on it.
> 
> No, you didn't eat enough calories to support growth.



Im currently eating 8 eggs + 4 slices of french toast for breakfast.
Chicken and rice for the rest of my meals + salad.
And a HUGE ice cream float before bed.
My BF% is around 11% maybe less. Im on no gear.  Train hard and your body will use the food.
Look at branch..that guy eats more carbs on a cut than I do on a bulk.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 28, 2012)

dsc123, my 9 month old is sick so I'm on my phone but I will get that info to you as soon as I can today.


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 28, 2012)

Anabolic5150- there's no rush, i hope your child gets better soon bro.


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 28, 2012)

I hope she's feeling better soon Brother.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks fellas, she's teething and has a cold so she's miserable.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 28, 2012)

Quad stretch- go to a lat pulldown station with the adjustable knee pad and raise it all the way up. Stand between the pad and the machine, the weight stack and put your inside foot over the pad kind of like a standing quad stretch. Now, holding on for balance, sink down and stretch the quad. Go for 90-120 seconds and change sides. 

Cardio- 2 45-60 minute sessions per week are usually enough for most. Walking on a treadmill on a steep incline on your toes will get the calves to grow like nothing else.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 28, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Thanks fellas, she's teething and has a cold so she's miserable.



Double wammy! Been there brother. Oragel for those gums! It's hard to watch them sick and teething at the same time, because you can't give them anything for the cold.. Hope she gets well soon


----------



## jshel12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Thanks fellas, she's teething and has a cold so she's miserable.



good luck with your daughter and thanks for shedding some light on DC.  I heard alot about it when dave henry was with md and saw some dante interviews but any info you could help us out with would be great.  It seems like it could fit my schedeule with work and my son.  I dont mind going 100% balls to wall if I could spend a little less time in gym.  I really think I got program down but my diet needs to improve since you said that was first priority.  What does yours look like and I'm assuming DC could be used for bulking and cutting or should one lighten weight slightly for more reps when dieting? Thanks in advance


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just got her to sleep finally, we are worn out. I'll respond tomorrow to the questions asked. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 29, 2012)

My diet on DC is a traditional "bulk" diet if you want to call it that. Lots of protein, up to 600g's a day, lots of good complex carbs (oats, rice, potatoes, whole wheat pasta, Ezekial bread), tons of veggies (green beans, broccoli, cauliflower, peppers) and lots of good fats (fish oil, Udo's Choice, Carlson's Fish oil, nuts, natty peanut butters, avocado). I try to stick to a protein/carb or protein/fat plan and for me carbs are cut off at 4pm usually. I do enjoy a very hearty Friday cheat meal with the wife which is usually a burger and fries or sushi. For me, no foods were off limits when bulking, I just tried to eat clean as much as possible.

You have to be as dedicated to diet as you are to training, even more so. For 5 years I did not miss one meal. The first date I took my wife on when we started dating I took my cooler. I bought a brand new cooler and that was our "date" cooler because my other one was huge and beat up. I ate 6-8 times a day, every day and never missed a meal. I cooked all my own foods, weighed them out and bagged them. Before I started seeing my wife I had no life other then work and the gym and for about a year I ate not one single bite of food that I did not prepare myself (sad but true)

So that was my diet, its drastically different these days but still very strict when I'm focused. But with a wife and a baby, my priorities have changed quite a bit.


----------



## bjg (Aug 29, 2012)

i don't believe DC training is a good method to follow...it is excellent when  done from time to time as a change of routine like one session of DC every 3 weeks..but not very good idea to follow as a training method...you want to build muscle not to kill your body
I believe in the classical volume method and especially in the way of lifting when it comes to tempo  : somehow  fast positive and slow negative


----------



## blergs. (Aug 29, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> I've been reading up on DC training, im after some feedback from those who have used this style of training, the layout that you used, and any info to help educate me on the routine..
> Anybody used it In a 4 day split? I like to hit the gym 4 times a week!



I do something LIKE DC

eod training (so 3-4X a week, I rec 3) but for 30-50min , heavyliftt but reps at 6-8 per set and sets till i cant. also only 1-2 muscle groups per workout and only hit them 1-2 times a week.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 29, 2012)

bjg said:


> i don't believe DC training is a good method to follow...it is excellent when  done from time to time as a change of routine like one session of DC every 3 weeks..but not very good idea to follow as a training method...you want to build muscle not to kill your body
> I believe in the classical volume method and especially in the way of lifting when it comes to tempo  : somehow  fast positive and slow negative



you are wrong in my op and judging from your rep the rest agreed....
you are NOT killing your body because you are stressing it wuth a good workout. thats what a workout is. do it right or dont do it al all. dont pussyfy training... 
 even if you only workout 2X a week. better heavy and like this then a bunch of reps and workouts.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 29, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> My diet on DC is a traditional "bulk" diet if you want to call it that. Lots of protein, up to 600g's a day, lots of good complex carbs (oats, rice, potatoes, whole wheat pasta, Ezekial bread), tons of veggies (green beans, broccoli, cauliflower, peppers) and lots of good fats (fish oil, Udo's Choice, Carlson's Fish oil, nuts, natty peanut butters, avocado). I try to stick to a protein/carb or protein/fat plan and for me carbs are cut off at 4pm usually. I do enjoy a very hearty Friday cheat meal with the wife which is usually a *burger and fries or sushi.* For me, no foods were off limits when bulking, I just tried to eat clean as much as possible.
> 
> You have to be as dedicated to diet as you are to training, even more so. For 5 years I did not miss one meal. The first date I took my wife on when we started dating I took my cooler. I bought a brand new cooler and that was our "date" cooler because my other one was huge and beat up. I ate 6-8 times a day, every day and never missed a meal. I cooked all my own foods, weighed them out and bagged them. Before I started seeing my wife I had no life other then work and the gym and for about a year I ate not one single bite of food that I did not prepare myself (sad but true)
> 
> So that was my diet, its drastically different these days but still very strict when I'm focused. But with a wife and a baby, my priorities have changed quite a bit.



screw you im starving now!


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 29, 2012)

bjg said:


> i don't believe DC training is a good method to follow...it is excellent when  done from time to time as a change of routine like one session of DC every 3 weeks..but not very good idea to follow as a training method...you want to build muscle not to kill your body
> I believe in the classical volume method and especially in the way of lifting when it comes to tempo  : somehow  fast positive and slow negative



Don't listen to this guy OP.  Obviously he's just "read" about DC, a poor job at that, and doesn't understand it...


----------



## brundel (Aug 29, 2012)

I can tell you with 100% certainty that DC is a very good program.
But you cant be a pussy.
Notice Anabolics level of dedication. DC requires so much of you that you must devote alot of time to eating and resting. 
My strength level increased 30% all around in about a year using DC. THis is saying something as it had not changed in years except for small bursts on gear that deflated after use.
I dont understand how a person can say its good to use for one day. That makes no sense at all. The whole program is designed for 2 day or 3 at most splits. 1 day of using it is not using it.
There is no benefit to 1 day of training like this.

You have to:
adhere strictly to the program layout as designed. 
Use the prescribed exercises.
Rep ranges and RP/SS/WM
Use the diet. High protein.
You must...I mean absolutely have to...take the 1 on 1 off training days seriously.
I get excited and want to train every day. If you go 2 weeks and are training more than 1 day on at a time without a rest youll start falling apart.
Mentally and physically. You have to rest.
At first it seems like not enough because everyone is used to several sets for each BP and it feels weird just stopping after 1-2 sets. for a BP.
But you quickly realize your body doesnt see it this way.

Ease into it. Back off the weight you normally use because youll need to get higher reps and give yourself some gaining room. Dont start at a weight that is super hard for 15. Easy for 15 is better so you have a couple weeks of easy increase before you really have to hit the gas.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 29, 2012)

bjg said:


> i don't believe DC training is a good method to follow...it is excellent when  done from time to time as a change of routine like one session of DC every 3 weeks..but not very good idea to follow as a training method...you want to build muscle not to kill your body
> I believe in the classical volume method and especially in the way of lifting when it comes to tempo  : somehow  fast positive and slow negative



^ Wow! You argue AAS and then a training style that just won someone a qual for the Olympia? Its called shock the body and feed then rest it-- no matter how it's done. I'm a volume person myself, but agree that you need to change things up constantly! But IMO, you have to keep a open mine how to shock the muscle--and DC doesn't "kill the body"! --as long as you calculate how many macros you need, you will be just fine. I have a few top level NPC athletes that use it pre contest, and more volume in the off season. You're way off on this one BJG.

Negged for always being negative!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 29, 2012)

bjg is entitled to his opinion, but it is just that, opinion. He has never tried DC and is speaking from a point of speculation so to me his argument is not valid.


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 29, 2012)

would the cardio days be best to be done on tuesday and thursday?


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 29, 2012)

GramsCalories%-CalsCalories3,882
Fat120.8
1,062
28
%Saturated24.5
217
6
%Polyunsaturated28.1
246
6
%Monounsaturated64.6
568
15
%Carbohydrate427.8
1,719
45
%Dietary Fiber29.1
Protein266.5
1,059
28
%Alcohol0.0
0
0
%











Fat
  (28​%)



Carbs
  (45​%)



Protein
  (28​%)



Alcohol
  (0​%)


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 29, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> would the cardio days be best to be done on tuesday and thursday?



Yes.


----------



## dsc123 (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks everyone for the input, as soon as i start DC im going to run a Journal to help keep track of my lifts and progress...will be named "DSC123 DC TRAINING"


----------



## bjg (Aug 29, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ Wow! You argue AAS and then a training style that just won someone a qual for the Olympia? Its called shock the body and feed then rest it-- no matter how it's done. I'm a volume person myself, but agree that you need to change things up constantly! But IMO, you have to keep a open mine how to shock the muscle--and DC doesn't "kill the body"! --as long as you calculate how many macros you need, you will be just fine. I have a few top level NPC athletes that use it pre contest, and more volume in the off season. You're way off on this one BJG.
> 
> Negged for always being negative!



you just repeated what i said...if you read carefully what i wrote , it is exactly what you are saying...i repeat : DC is good once every three weeks , that is you go DC for each muscle group the week following 3 weeks of volume or classical training, this way you shock your muscles.....as far as my training is concerned, it is very advanced and far from being a pussy training as some here called it..i even challenge anybody to follow it..it is a very complex  method always changing and always using many methods including variable weight method or russian style... ....i have posted my routine in many threads and it is a really hard routine...i also believe in the technique and the way you lift (tempo and intensity and form) rather than the method alone whether it is DC, german volume or classical or whatever.......and by the way DC or any method used has been used for hundreds of  years it is nothing new.
Most importantly is that each one should use the method that suits his /her body and should always be learning and experimenting ...after more than 35 years  of training iam still experimenting and learning and getting better and better!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 29, 2012)

bjg said:


> you just repeated what i said...if you read carefully what i wrote , it is exactly what you are saying...i repeat : DC is good once every three weeks , that is you go DC for each muscle group the week following 3 weeks of volume or classical training, this way you shock your muscles.....as far as my training is concerned, it is very advanced and far from being a pussy training as some here called it..i even challenge anybody to follow it..it is a very complex  method always changing and always using many methods including variable weight method or russian style... ....i have posted my routine in many threads and it is a really hard routine...i also believe in the technique and the way you lift (tempo and intensity and form) rather than the method alone whether it is DC, german volume or classical or whatever.......and by the way DC or any method used has been used for hundreds of  years it is nothing new.
> Most importantly is that each one should use the method that suits his /her body and should always be learning and experimenting ...after more than 35 years  of training iam still experimenting and learning and getting better and better!



I'm not about to mess this thread up ..

*YOU SAID:
**i don't believe DC training is a good method to follow
_*it is excellent when done from time to time as a change of routine like one session of DC every 3 ---(WHICH IS NOT HOW IT WORKS)
*__but not very good idea to follow as a training method
__*_you want to build muscle not to kill your body
_

That's^^^^ negative!__

No need to respond out of respect for these guys_
_

Carry on.............
_


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm done here, pm for help and I'll respond when I can. Everything turns into a pissing contest when training is involved and I don't have time for the bullshit.


----------



## fit4life (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## bjg (Aug 30, 2012)

hypo i still do not believe dc is better than anything else as a training method...this is my opinion ...nothing to argue here...how many bodybuilders do you know that follow DC training????  the classical volume method has been proven to be effective for so many years.....change is good from time to time  i have no problem with that ..but sticking with DC because somebody said so...i don't think so...anybody can go on the net and post a new training method or whatever he thinks it is good...this does not make it better


----------



## merz (Sep 3, 2012)

Very informative thread, other than the negative nancy, thanks all for input, it was very nice to revisit DC training methods.


----------



## merz (Sep 3, 2012)

brundel said:


> Im currently eating 8 eggs + 4 slices of french toast for breakfast.
> Chicken and rice for the rest of my meals + salad.
> And a HUGE ice cream float before bed.
> My BF% is around 11% maybe less. Im on no gear.  Train hard and your body will use the food.
> Look at branch..that guy eats more carbs on a cut than I do on a bulk.



Discipline is god. AAS are only as good as the food that we eat. I salute your efforts.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 11, 2012)

bjg said:


> you just repeated what i said...if you read carefully what i wrote , it is exactly what you are saying...i repeat : DC is good once every three weeks , that is you go DC for each muscle group the week following 3 weeks of volume or classical training, this way you shock your muscles.....as far as my training is concerned, it is very advanced and far from being a pussy training as some here called it..i even challenge anybody to follow it..it is a very complex  method always changing and always using many methods including variable weight method or russian style... ....i have posted my routine in many threads and it is a really hard routine...i also believe in the technique and the way you lift (tempo and intensity and form) rather than the method alone whether it is DC, german volume or classical or whatever.......and by the way DC or any method used has been used for hundreds of  years it is nothing new.
> Most importantly is that each one should use the method that suits his /her body and should always be learning and experimenting ...after more than 35 years  of training iam still experimenting and learning and getting better and better!



sorry to say it but you still dont understand even what HE is saying, you ARE wrong.
  only thing i can agree with you is yes, you need to see how your body reacts to some sorts of training and diet to see whats best for you, but i assure you people DONOT vary all that much in terms of how you will build muscle and you are wrong here.

"DC is NOT new" its life heavy kill your ass for 30-50min with only 1-2 body part at a tiem and rest 3-4 days a week.  MANY like it, but this one is easy to say and link to site and prob why it grows.
i dont do EXACT DC training, i od my style and thats going an extra 20-30min (still at 5-8rep max) till i cant lift anymore, works well.  still same basics though.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Sep 11, 2012)

blergs. said:


> sorry to say it but you still dont understand even what HE is saying, you ARE wrong.
> only thing i can agree with you is yes, you need to see how your body reacts to some sorts of training and diet to see whats best for you, but i assure you people DONOT vary all that much in terms of how you will build muscle and you are wrong here.
> 
> "DC is NOT new" its life heavy kill your ass for 30-50min with only 1-2 body part at a tiem and rest 3-4 days a week.  MANY like it, but this one is easy to say and link to site and prob why it grows.
> *i dont do EXACT DC training, i od my style and thats going an extra 20-30min* (still at 5-8rep max) till i cant lift anymore, works well.  still same basics though.



Then you don't do DC training at all, you do blergs training.


----------

